# Frank is back home



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have Frank back and he's doing great back at home. He immediately went and attacked the cat, so definitely back to normal for him! His doggie family welcomed him back with open arms and he's got his usual sweet smile on his face.

BUT I am not going to be able show him though, like I had hoped. At least not any time soon. unfortunately, he did not come back to me with his coat in the same awesome condition that he was sent with - and it will take months to grow out what's been cut so he can be shown. I am not saying this to start anything, but it just makes me tear up when I see him. He was so pretty :smcry: It's only hair though, it will grow back.

He's laying right here next to me and seems so happy to be back at home and I'm happy to have him back. I missed my frank!

EDIT- I just want to add as a 'general rule' for puppy buying - if you think it might not work out when you get a puppy, DO NOT cut his/her hair until you know for sure that the puppy is staying with you.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Welcome home Frank!! Your mommy and brother missed you!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

FIRST - GULP !!!!

SECOND - WELCOME HOME FRANK AND BEANZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

THIRD - SOOOOO SORRY STACEY !!!

WE LOVE YOU BABY CAKES !!!!!


----------



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

I am so very sorry I trimmed his hair  I would not have if i had known 





> I have Frank back and he's doing great back at home. He immediately went and attacked the cat, so definitely back to normal for him! His doggie family welcomed him back with open arms and he's got his usual sweet smile on his face.
> 
> BUT I am not going to be able show him though, like I had hoped. At least not any time soon. unfortunately, he did not come back to me with his coat in the same awesome condition that he was sent with - and it will take months to grow out what's been cut so he can be shown. I am not saying this to start anything, but it just makes me tear up when I see him. He was so pretty :smcry: It's only hair though, it will grow back.
> 
> ...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I know, I am mad at myself because I didn't even think to say anything to you about it. 



> I am so very sorry I trimmed his hair  I would not have if i had known
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm glad Frank has come home  . I would have cried my eyes out over the chopped locks - the mere sight of scissors can render me tearful . Sarah


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I'm glad Frank has come home  . I would have cried my eyes out over the chopped locks - the mere sight of scissors can render me tearful . Sarah[/B]


LOL! Oh there have been some tears, I have to admit :brownbag:


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I am sorry things didn't work out. It sounds like Frank is happy to be back home.

Sorry about his hair, I know how long it takes for it to grow and I would have been a bit upset too but that is me, I just love long hair.


----------



## geslabon (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Frank. I think you have been too nice about it.
I don't want o pick a fight here but that was just terrible!!!
Getting the hair chop off and returning the puppy. How hurtful is that.

No excuse for that. </span></span> :angry:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The hair will grow back. Frank is home and happy again. I feel sad for everyone involved, but life will go on and everything will be ok.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm glad Frank settled back in so quickly! 
You're going to have to change your sign on name, Stacy! How about 5dogsownme? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome Home Frank!  I know your mommy and doggie family missed you terribly! 

I'm so sorry about his hair Stacy! That's too bad!  I've read many stories over on the Maltese Forum of this exact thing happening and breeders getting very, very upset over it. Some go as far to say that it decreases what they can re-sale the puppy for and I even remember a few not giving a "full refund" over it. But, hair will grow and it doesn't change what a sweet, sweet personality your little guy has and I have no doubt that will prevail! 

Give that little guy kisses for me!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice to hear that Frank is settled back to his home again :wub: I just imagined him attacking the cat AWWW 

oh, and don't worry, the hair will grow  

I was upset about my malts' hair, but I realized that there is no point from feeling bad about it since the hair is already gone...the feeling sorry thingy wont return the hair back; that feeling will just make me worse. So the best thing to do for our own good is to start smiling and enjoying our malts' company -and just have a good time-, and remember that the hair will grow back again :biggrin: :grouphug: :grouphug: you will show him soon :grouphug: just give him kisses from me 



> How about 5dogsownme? :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


oh I love it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What an awful thing to go through with your first litter, huh? [attachment=35190:big_hug.gif]

I am so sorry about Frank's beautiful coat. 

I'm glad Frank's back home with you, though!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Glad that Frank didn't miss a beat getting settled back in at home-hugs to Frank from us :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Glad to here that Frank made it back home to you safely. I know that not only am I very attached to my own hair, but I feel the same way about Maggie's hair. It's true that it does grow back although, I know that doesn't make you feel any better about it. :grouphug: 

Hugs to you and lil Frank!!! :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Stacy I am sorry that it didn't work out for Frank. Poor little guy. I hope it doesn't give him a bad complex about leaving home again. Glad to hear he settled back in so quickly. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Glad to hear Frank is back home safe and sound. He probably thinks he just went on a mini vacation.  He's such a beautiful little guy and I'm sure his hair will grow back in no time!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry about Franks beautiful hair :shocked: . I'm sure it's distressing for you. I guess it's one of the pitfalls of being a breeder. The important thing is that Frank is still Frank & he's back home safe & sound. Big hugs for you & sweet Frank. :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Stacy I am sorry. I can not even imagine what you are going through. Knowing all the work we do to keep the coats in tip top shape. 

Please give Mr Frank a kiss for me. And give yourself a hug. I know you need it right now. :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Glad to hear Frank is home and doing well!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm glad to hear Frank is home happy and safe. So sorry to hear about the hair cut. How bad is it? Could he still be shown or is it very noticeable? In any matter..I'm glad he's back with you :grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: to you and Frank. He is such a cutie. I am a firm believer that things always happen for a reason. Don't know the reason right now but Frank was not ment to be with Carolee. His hair will grow back but in the mean time give him lots of hugs and kisses from me and the gang. Bet Chowder is glad to see him, now they can gang up on the girls.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I am sooo glad Frank is home with you.

I am a little surprised over the haircut. You had just bathed
and groomed him. He was only gone a couple of days.

Hugs to you and Frank :grouphug: 

And yes, it's time to change your screen name. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I am sorry things didn't work out. It sounds like Frank is happy to be back home.
> 
> Sorry about his hair, I know how long it takes for it to grow and I would have been a bit upset too but that is me, I just love long hair.[/B]


I love the long hair also. But I'm just glad that Frank isn't acting any different here, other than looking a little sad.



> Welcome Home Frank!  I know your mommy and doggie family missed you terribly!
> 
> I'm so sorry about his hair Stacy! That's too bad!  I've read many stories over on the Maltese Forum of this exact thing happening and breeders getting very, very upset over it. Some go as far to say that it decreases what they can re-sale the puppy for and I even remember a few not giving a "full refund" over it. But, hair will grow and it doesn't change what a sweet, sweet personality your little guy has and I have no doubt that will prevail!
> 
> Give that little guy kisses for me![/B]


YES, that is exactly true. And it does decrease the value of the puppy because new owners want a dog in full coat, even as a pet. Whether or not they leave it long, it doesn't change that they expect to get a puppy who looks like it should. I know it's 'just' hair but when you have agonized over a show coat even once, it becomes sooo much more than just hair, LOL. It takes on a life of its own. But he's still my swet guy and that is the important thing


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=544821
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I so feel your pain over the hair....


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

It states in my contract with my breeder that a dog may be returned within the 1st 48 hours for a full credit toward another dog or a refund less the Surety of Action deposit, as long as *the dog is returned in good health, the coat has not been cut and no surgical procedures have been done.*


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

> YES, that is exactly true. And it does decrease the value of the puppy because new owners want a dog in full coat, even as a pet. Whether or not they leave it long, it doesn't change that they expect to get a puppy who looks like it should. I know it's 'just' hair but when you have agonized over a show coat even once, it becomes sooo much more than just hair, LOL. It takes on a life of its own. But he's still my swet guy and that is the important thing[/B]


I know exactly what you mean Stacy! Bella's coat is no where near a show coat but to even keep her in full coat can be a chore at times. But, I wouldn't have her any other way and I truly enjoy all the grooming and trying products and such! LOL.. so I know exactly what you mean when you say it takes on a life of it's own. So... I guess what I'm saying is that I sympathize with you... from a breeder standpoint and the pet owner. I'm here if you need to vent!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I bet you were shocked :new_shocked: Frank had such beautiful hair, I know it will grow back but........ when i finally get another I hope he will have a long coat. i have always wanted that but Matilda has cotton hair :smcry: and it mats all the time. I'm just glad he's home safe and happy


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well the important thing is that Frank is fine. He has not been upset by any of this and seems to be adjusting back with you perfectly. Way to go Frank....attacking the cat first thing!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Gosh I just love that little guy!! :wub: :wub: 

I do understand how you feel. When I saw Jett at the NCMR picnic, his hair was short, but not too short. Just a nice puppy cut. Zoe's was much longer and they knew I was going to keep him longer. I was just so shocked when I picked him up and he had been shaved down to practically nothing! His legs and tail were kept long. If only they had done the Cosy cut and kept his face long, it wouldn't have been so bad. I was pretty upset too so I can feel your pain, but only a fraction since I haven't agonized over a full show coat ever. I can only imagine.

Think you might be bringing Frank to the Michigan show????? rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I am so glad that Frank is home and is safe and happy. Dont let that little guy go again.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=544821
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember how upset I was when I found out that the mobile groomer had cut Lady's topknot off while she was boarded at my vet's after my car accident. Lady is no show dog, but the hair is so much a part of the Maltese look. 

I am just so sorry you had to go through this with your first litter.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

All we can say is WOW!!

I really didn't see that coming. I was so excited for Franks new home and now I'm a little sad. My son took scissors to his head full of blonde curls, down to scalp. He had to be shaved! Talk about crying....

His hair is growing back now darker, but as curly as ever. Sorry Frank, just as long as you get lots of love and kisses....

Chris and Ollie


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

yay glad he is home *hugs*. I thought you gave him a bath just the other day?


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

:grouphug:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome back Frank!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Yay for Frank being welcomed back into the fold and 

ooops on the scissoring.

May it grow long and strong ASAP!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lots of :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: to you and Frank. He was always my favorite.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I'm glad to hear Frank is home happy and safe. So sorry to hear about the hair cut. How bad is it? Could he still be shown or is it very noticeable? In any matter..I'm glad he's back with you :grouphug:[/B]


it's pretty noticable, he wouldn't be able to go into the ring for at least six months
[attachment=35203:IMG_0338.jpg]

The leg hair should grow back fairly quickly but the face and ears always take FOREVER to grow. Luckily, frank has a nice fast growing coat like his mom.

And I hope nobody gives Frank's previous owner a hard time over this, i don't think she realized just how seriously we take our maltese hair! Also seeing how badly frank is marking everywhere, i know that wasn't an easy thing to deal with, so frank definitely wasn't the 'perfect' puppy, by any means! I need belly bands STAT, LOL. 

I probably shouldn't even be bringing this up on SM but I only mentioned it because i wanted let people know about his showing career not being able to happen until he's grown back out. It's my fault for not saying anything about it when he was picked up, so lesson definitely learned here, LOL. His front paws definitely look better then when he left here though!


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, poor little Frank certainly didnt get a great hair cut...but the good thing is, he is so darn cute that it doesnt matter. He is still precious!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Not that it's any of my business but...I thought Frank was going to his new home as a pet. I really don't know how the "showing" part works. :brownbag: He's still adorable even if he has lost some hair. :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Not that it's any of my business but...I thought Frank was going to his new home as a pet. I really don't know how the "showing" part works. :brownbag: He's still adorable even if he has lost some hair. :wub:[/B]


he was going as a pet, but he was alway my favorite and the one i wanted to show, so since his pet home didn't work out, I was going to show him. Even if he was coming back and i wasn't going to show him, it's not unreasonable to expect him to be returned in the same condition as when he left here. But as i said, it's my fault for not mentioning it when he went to his new home. I am not trying to blame anybody or start something, i am just genuinely upset with myself for not saying something when he left.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=545076
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, okay...I thought I had missed something. :brownbag: I can understand your disappointment...but you have to admit, he's still adorable. Are you going to even him up or just let it grow out?


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Even though the previous owner did the right thing in returning Frank there are ( or should be) consequences for their actions. In this case it should be monetary consequences. 

If I buy a designer dress and cut some length to fit me and then decide to take it back to Neiman Marcus should I expect a full refund. Nope. I have to pay the price of that decision. I know everyone in the story learned a hard lesson, but the simple fact is in a few days time changes were made and those changes should come with a price. Just my opinion. Everyone has one and that is mine.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Baaaaaaad haircut


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Even though the previous owner did the right thing in returning Frank there are ( or should be) consequences for their actions. In this case it should be monetary consequences.
> 
> If I buy a designer dress and cut some length to fit me and then decide to take it back to Neiman Marcus should I expect a full refund. Nope. I have to pay the price of that decision. I know everyone in the story learned a hard lesson, but the simple fact is in a few days time changes were made and those changes should come with a price. Just my opinion. Everyone has one and that is mine. [/B]


Good post Steph.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I guess it was meant for you to keep Frank. Both of my Maltese were pets and the only thing in my contract was no breeding and the need to spay. I got Marshmallow at 16 weeks and she just had puppy hair. I got Rylee at 8 months and her coat was pretty long. Her beard got really matted so I sure did a chop job on her.
A lesson learned by all.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> And I hope nobody gives Frank's previous owner a hard time over this, i don't think she realized just how seriously we take our maltese hair! Also seeing how badly frank is marking everywhere, i know that wasn't an easy thing to deal with, so frank definitely wasn't the 'perfect' puppy, by any means! I need belly bands STAT, LOL.
> 
> I probably shouldn't even be bringing this up on SM but I only mentioned it because i wanted let people know about his showing career not being able to happen until he's grown back out. It's my fault for not saying anything about it when he was picked up, so lesson definitely learned here, LOL. His front paws definitely look better then when he left here though![/B]


well said and I think Stacy's intention here of letting everyone know Frank was home again and safe, IMO thats what matters here and everything else is private between buyer and seller

thread closed, carry on :thumbsup:


----------

